# Can I eat bananas, potatoes, peanut butter?



## Dylan5100 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi, I've looked at the IBS sites but I only see grouse things I'm allowed to eat. I don't eat prunes & don't like any fruit. I've been eating a bagel every day & just found out it constipates you. I know it's true because I've been really constipated even though I take Miralax every night. I'm writing a grocery list for tomorrow and all I have on it is Ritz crackers. I don;t know what to eat anymore. I'm rather frustrated & would appreciate any advice you could give me on yummy foods I can eat.Thank you very much!!!!!Take care,Dylan


----------

